# coyoteslayer is 34 today



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday coyoteslayer!!










Have a good day!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday ya young punk!
(34 is young to me)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday coyoteslayer...have a wonderful day!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Happy Birthday ya young punk!
> (34 is young to me)


I have sausage casings in the fridge that are older than that!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

happy b'day!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday ya young punk!
> ...


<_Insert dirty joke here_>

Happy Bday CS!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yote


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday Slayer. Hope its a good one.


----------

